# Gentec vs. Victor J 28



## calstar (Mar 26, 2013)

Any comments on the quality/fuctionality of the Gentec "casting" torch handle ( SOL-250.10 - Gentec Casting Torch, Torch Handle ) compared to the J 28? Appears to be a clone of the J 28, uses the same elbows and tips, and is about $40 less than the cheapest J 28 I can find on the net( J-28 Victor Torch Handle 0382-0127 ). Also regarding flashback arrestors, seems like the style that connects the hose to torch is safer(although heavier in the hand) than the style that connect hose to regulator, comments?

thanks, Brian


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a turbotorch that I bought on ebay that was a lot less than that. And people are buying a torch on amazon that apparently is J28 compatible that costs about $40. I wish it was easier to buy something for an AW1A for propane, the tips are cheaper.

The J28 is the most cloned aircraft style torch, there are tons of copies. I couldn't make myself pay that much for a clone


----------



## DSaul (Dec 13, 2012)

I have this Ameriflame torch from Amazon : Ameriflame MD71TH 6-Inch Light Duty Welding Handle for General Purpose Heating, Brazing, Welding and Other Flame Processes - Amazon.com

With a Gentec G17 mixer and tip combo from here: G17 Multi-Gas Gentec Tips Sizes 0-6

Both are Victor clones and I'm very happy with the performance.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I looked at that Ameriflame torch the other day, and now amazon is following me around the web displaying ads for it.


----------



## calstar (Mar 26, 2013)

unterhausen said:


> I looked at that Ameriflame torch the other day, and *now amazon is following me around the web* displaying ads for it.


Yeah, its really annoying that a lot of sites get you in their sites as soon as you visit them.

On another note, I just ordered the Ameriflame/Uniweld torch handle from Amazon. I was not aware it is the same torch but if you zoom in on the torch handle pic in the link above it clearly shows Uniweld Welding Torch Model 71. So for $40 I'm happy:thumbsup:

Brian


----------

